# Do any of you



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Still cook with just a charcoal pit or all smokers? 
My BBQ pit was stolen last dove season and I'm about to but a new pit. Just not sure if I should get a pit or smoker.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

That should have read/said BUY


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I have an offset smoker for ribs, chicken, brisket. But I also have the biggest Old Smokey with the optional tall legs for charcoal grilling.

Also spent the bucks and got a set of Grill Grates for it...they are great, prevent flame ups from burning your meat, plus they are really great for steaks.

This set of Grill Grates fit the 22" Old Smokey perfectly.

http://www.mygrillgrate.com/Custom_cut_GrillGrates_for_Weber_Kettle_22_5_p/rweb22.5.htm


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I've got a traeger pellet grill, and an old fashioned weber kettle grill for charcoal stuff like fajitas and steaks and stuff. But I still want an old fashioned offset wood burner just because I am a Texan and it's what we do! lol Just trying to decide if I want to build my own or buy one pre-made.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I just sold my traditional smoker and bought a Kamado egg by Chargriller from Lowes. Last week was the first time I used it to smoke a chicken and two slabs of baby back ribs. Despite of the fact that it was my first time ever, the end product was the best I ever got. The egg is so much easier to control heat for slow and low smoke process than the traditional offset charcoal smoker. It is also highly efficient. It uses about 1/4 of charcoal a traditional smoker requires for same cook. 

There is even a added-on gadget which has a fan and thermal sensor, which would allow you to just set the temperature you want and walk away, you can buy on Amazon.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

I do both. I grill steaks, burgers, fish on my outdoor kitchen I will be smoking again on my soon to be finished gravity fed upright. 

Get both and don't look back. 

John


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Get one that will grill or smoke. Academy has a decent one for about $400.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

To me, grills and smokers are two different things. There are a few that can do both well like kamados, kettle grills and some offset smokers. If I were to buy something new, I'd get one that could do both. Kamado cookers are gaining popularity because they are very efficient, only need charcoal to use (and maybe some wood chips for flavor when smoking) and can grill and smoke equally well. The ceramic kamados are expensive, but Lowe's has a CharGriller Akorn kamado for only $300. It's a combination of stainless steel, cast iron and insulating material. It has really good reviews.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I have a couple of eggs and an offset smoker. 95% of the time I use the eggs for grilling baking and smoking. It will do them all quite well. It's only limitation is capacity. 

I only fire up the offset if I have large quantities that I want to do.

If you can only have one grill, get a ceramic Komoda style cooker, but if you have the budget/room for both, they each have their uses.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

I like cooking with just a barrel type charcoal grill. I have hardly ever used a firebox style smoker. Just want to put charcoal in and cook.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I cook on both. Depends on what you are cooking and how much time you have to cook. Simple steaks and chops and sausage will go on the small pit, briskets and ribs that take a while will go on the smoker.
I also have a gas grill that is about to replace the small grill.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

http://www.lyfetyme.com/index.html


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

We use this one for most cooking, it grills hot and also slow smokes very well. In fact, it is the best cooker I have seen.

http://www.cajunfryer.com/SmokinCajun.html

We also have a big offset smoker we use for cooking multiple briskets, etc.

The R&V works cookers are primo though, unless you need to cook a bunch of meat for a large group, it does great. (Will cook 2" Ribeyes med rare in ten min, or a 9 lb Brisket to perfection in less than five hours)


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

I do love my OldSmokey ;D
mods / set-up on my 22" OldSmokey
the replacement grill grates are only $10 each
grill grate with two wires removed on either side for 2-sided cooks









a grill grate with three wires removed on one side for 1-sided indirect cooks


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

the fire pan on the 22" OS sits 1Â½" off the bottom on screws through the legs
which puts it 8" below the grill grate
if you add 5 - 5" beer/Coke cans it raises the firepan to 4Â½" below the grill grate
for great searing


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

full GrillGrates on the OldSmokey









CharBroil SRG grill on the OS
gives you flare-up protection like the GrillGrates









chicken - direct over the coals at 8", not turned









legs - direct


----------



## randeg (Dec 29, 2005)

*Grill/Smoker*

Before you make a decision, call Joe at Big Bear Pits. He posts here as 242met, I think. I have one their smokers with a steak cooker. I love it, as do others on 2coolfishing. (281) 507-1090. Give him a call and go see the shop. some of the cookers they are building are way over my pay grade. Good guys, old school craftsmen. If you go see 'em, you're welcome in advance.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

randeg said:


> Before you make a decision, call Joe at Big Bear Pits. He posts here as 242met, I think. I have one their smokers with a steak cooker. I love it, as do others on 2coolfishing. (281) 507-1090. Give him a call and go see the shop. some of the cookers they are building are way over my pay grade. Good guys, old school craftsmen. If you go see 'em, you're welcome in advance.


Thanks. I have talked with him a few times. I just cant decide if I want the smoker or not. I loved my other pit. I hate the thieves that stole it!


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Here is what I use. I made this about 25 years ago. 30 inch pipe 3/8th thick and 36 inches long. Cook over coals direct or indirect. Holds heat extremely well. Has worked well but a lot of work cooking like this. Outstanding briskets though. Going to have a new one made in a few months and it will be with an offset smoker. Getting older and trying to cut down on a little work.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

Everything I cook is over coals. That's the only type of pit I've ever had and how I was taught to do it. Nothing against all these fancy "smokers" just wasn't taught that way and have always had good results.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

After I get an Egg,electric smoker,and build me a UDS,I'll have one of every type,so maybe I can narrow down which I like best.The easiest doesn't appeal to me at all.I love smoker duty.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Get one that will grill and will smoke.


----------

